# Fisher Minute Mount Isolation Module



## CallBob (Nov 17, 2011)

How do i actually know if i need to replace the one i have ? Is there a test for them ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Whats the issue your having?


----------



## CallBob (Nov 17, 2011)

*See thread*



dieselss;1359893 said:


> Whats the issue your having?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128780


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

they either work, or dont work at all. your having an issue with a valve or something


----------



## CallBob (Nov 17, 2011)

abbe;1360066 said:


> they either work, or dont work at all. your having an issue with a valve or something


 Just installed a New - old stock- motor relay ..the proper one , along with a new isolation module and i still can't the stupid blade to do anything ! Got continuity to the 3 plug , but , no power to the blue or green ..# 2 + 3 .


----------

